# Waxing? Edema? Photos!



## mybabysewanka

that's a little wax.. My mare had gobs of it though the last time b4 she foaled.. I do have to say though that is a gorgeous mare!


----------



## mls

It looks like wax. One of our boarders horses finally foaled early this morning. She has been bagged, relaxed and cranky for weeks. Waxed Thursday night. Wax gone Friday night. Foaled between midnight and 5 a.m. Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

each mare tends to be a little different but you do have one prego pony!!!! 

I would really keep an eye on her- About 24 hours before my mare would foal she would be restless, non-content, her wax would fall off and she would start dripping milk a little. I would advise that you have a separate area for the foaling, staw works very well for bedding and make sure all water sources are up where the foal cant fall into (basically no big water tubs). 

Good luck with everything and pics please after the baby is born!!!!


----------



## PaintedPenny

Our trainer just left and confirmed that she is waxing and very obviously getting ready...she is thinking very highly for tonight but possibly tomorrow. I can't wait BUT am extremely nervous to say the least...we didn't exactly sign up for this, LOL!


----------



## CJ82Sky

Good luck! I wouldn't worry too much about the edema. We had an Arab mare that built up an edema from her udder all the way to her chest. Poor thing was *so* uncomfortable but she foaled out shortly thereafter and as soon as she did, the edema went away on its own. Just keep her comfortable and good luck! Hopefully you'll be posting baby pictures tomorrow!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

That is a little wax. And let me say, she is precious!! I love her color.  Hopefully she'll go tonight. hehe Good Luck!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Copied from: Equine pregnancy*
*
*
*
*Prepubic tendon rupture *


More commonly seen in older, heavier (draft) mares, it is not common in athletic breeds. 
   There is probably not really an actual pre-pubic tendon. It is really a tear in the muscle.
 The first sign is ventral edema. 
 This is followed by a "Dropped" abdomen.


















I would be worried about this if the pregnancy was earlier, but it is probably just edema and will go away once she has foaled. I would be wary about it next time you breed her and watch for any edema incase it is a warning sign for a prepubic tendon rupture.

Good luck!


----------



## CheyAut

All my mares get some edema under their belly (in front of their udder) and my one gets a lot, at least as much or more as your girl, so I wouldn't worry 

Hope all goes well with the foaling!


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Oh my gosh we went through the same exact thing 2 weeks ago! I bought a pony for my boys and 2 days before she foaled we confirmed by US that she was indeed pregnant. 

The wax she had was dripping like if you take a candle and it starts to spill over the side and clumps up. She had gobs 2 days before foaling. The big indicator for us was when we woke up the morning that she had her my mares belly looked normal (the foal had gotten into position). 

My vet told me that horses give birth way easier than cows to and things rarely go wrong but when they do they go wrong really fast. We were so blessed to be able to see the birth because she did so when I let her out to clean the stall at 6:30 in the evening! Good luck!


----------



## PaintedPenny

No baby yet! :evil: LOL

I think she just likes to see me sleep walk out to the barn dressed in whatever I can grab in the dark, observe that nothing is happening and return back into the house every hour of the night.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

oh yeah. mares loving making people wait. lol


----------



## CheyAut

PaintedPenny said:


> No baby yet! :evil: LOL
> 
> I think she just likes to see me sleep walk out to the barn dressed in whatever I can grab in the dark, observe that nothing is happening and return back into the house every hour of the night.


 
Which is why I LOOOOVE having a barn cam  I can simply open my eyes, look at the screen, and close my eyes again if nothing's going on!  I highly recomend them! You can get one at Radio Shack for $40


----------



## PaintedPenny

Still no baby! :-( Penny is definitely more irritable the last few days but has yet to produce, lol. Maybe tonight w/ the temps dropping here...


----------



## PaintedPenny

It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!!

Penny had a little filly at about 2:45 this morning, I was able to see the whole thing! YAY!

More later... few picts for now...


----------



## RedRoan

OMG! ITS ADORABLE! If its gone later.... it wasn't me haha.


----------



## toosleepy

VERY cute markings!!!!!


----------



## mybabysewanka

what a precious baby I love the marking on her nose!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

Oh my goodness how precious. She looks Just like penny in some ways!!!
Both your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## CheyAut

So cute!


----------



## xxNataliexx

geena's like That , Good LuCK With The Foal , your Mare is Lovely


----------



## farmpony84

Your pony is so CUTE! I can't wait to see the baby... My mare has been waxing for 2 weeks now... no baby yet...


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH! I posted after page 1... and then went back to page 2. WHAT A CUTE BABY!!!!!


----------



## Heybird

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## boxer

She is absolutely gorgeous, been hanging out for a while to finally see her lol. what stunning markings. love the nose patch and the beautiful stockings!


----------



## kchfuller

so cute! so happy for you! i want her!


----------



## SallyJane

Wow! That is one beautiful baby!!! Congradulations!!


----------



## IheartPheobe

CONGRATZ!!
Penny has a mini me! LOL!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

she is so cute!!!! I want her.


----------



## PaintedPenny

Thank you everyone! I'd say for our first (hopefully last, lol) and unplanned foal, we definitely got lucky with such a beauty! I honestly could just sit out all day watching her. 
We had a dog event here at our home this past weekend and I am sure she was the star attraction, not the dogs...and she certainly put on a good show running around bucking and being silly.

Now if only I could decide on a name!


----------



## FGRanch

What a darling little baby! I love the marking on her nose. How is proud Mama doing?


----------



## eventnwithwinston

She is ADORABLE! I had already loved Pennys markings but the babys are just as cute!

 Congrats!!


----------



## peace love and paints

BEAUTIFUL baby wow they almost look like twins you can tell who took after who. lol good luck.


----------

